# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Combo boxes disappear on Mac Excel 2011 Charts

## KQBats

Hi All

I have a workbook containing multiple charts. Every chart links to a hidden sheet. On the hidden sheets I defined dynamic named ranges. The named ranges and a cell link are then used to populate combo boxes on the charts, so that I can specify various teams or business units and compare their performance. The workbook was developed in Excel 2010 (PC). Some users in our organization use Excel for the Mac 2011. When emailed, most (but not all) of the combo boxes have vanished from the charts. Presumably they are still there somewhere but hidden. I then saved the workbook on a Mac, re-opened it and set up the combo-boxes again on the charts using Excel for the Mac 2011. When emailed to Mac users, these vanished, but were visible when opened again on the Excel 2010 for the PC. 

I have been unable to find any help online that deals specifically with this issue, so any insights would be appreciated.

Cheers

Ken

----------


## JosephP

can you post a small sample workbook? and do you know if the macs have office fully patched?

----------


## KQBats

Joseph

Yes, I believe the Macs are fully updated. Here is an example I have just thrown together on my PC - unfortunately my Mac is still at work and I can't verify whether the problem exists when I re-open it on the Mac again until tomorrow. As uploaded, there are 3 combo-boxes on the chart, each of which allow the user to select one of a bunch of names.

Thanks for your quick reply BTW.

Ken

----------


## KQBats

OK, having just looked at that on my Mac, the combo boxes are there. In the original the named range was looking at names in a pivot table, whereas for this version I just pasted the values. I will try again to upload a file that shows the problem.


Ken

----------


## KQBats

Here is a workbook that has the problem. I created a chart with three combo boxes on it using Excel for Mac 2011. These were working as expected and charting the data for the person selected in the combo box. I saved and closed the file, and then emailed it to myself. Upon re-opening the file the combo boxes had disappeared from the chart. The file is attached.

Ken

----------


## JosephP

opening in 2010 the chart seems to have 17 dropdowns-all of them are off the bottom of the screen!

----------


## KQBats

> opening in 2010 the chart seems to have 17 dropdowns-all of them are off the bottom of the screen!



The other drop downs were a legacy of the original data workbook, although why all 17 would be appearing on the same sheet has me baffled. Attached is the workbook with the extra dropdowns deleted. It works as expected in Excel 2010. If I email it to the Mac, save it locally and then open it, the drop down boxes are not visible, and I cannot find a way to select them to edit, move or resize them using Excel for Mac 2011. Does anyone know how to do this?

Ken

----------


## JosephP

I downloaded that to Mac and it opened ok. downloaded to windows and mailed to mac-still opened ok

----------

